# Good independent garages in central London



## amaedis (Mar 31, 2021)

Hi everyone, first post on the forum but I really need a rec for a good independent garage in central London.

The last garage I went to while I was in vacation in Margate (A&D Service Centre) forgot to screw on the undertray properly so it's been dragging on the ground in the front for the 50+ miles it took to drive back. I've seen recs for 4 Rings and VGS but they're all an hour away from me. If anyone knows a cheap(ish) and reliable garage near SW1 so I don't have to risk damaging the undertray more, that'd be much appreciated


----------

